# Just finished Trek 720 EL Mustacho



## Mr.RED (Feb 22, 2020)

Just finished bastardizing a beautiful 1984 Trek 720 touring bike into my own twisted idea of a dirt touring bike and I am totally in love with it. Inspired by Crust and Rivendell bikes but at a fraction of the cost well just ignore the fact of potential value of a complete original 1984 Trek 720 aside from that this bike rocks. I got rid of the 27"s for 700c 9 speed wheels off a semi modern touring bike, replaced the goofy titanium Huret derailleurs with NOS Shimano Deore XT , swapped out the Avocet crankset for a Deore XT biopace, Nitto riser stem, Nitto mustache handlebars, 9 speed Shimano bar end shifters, Brooks Pro saddle, a bell to match the saddle, powdercoated the original rear Jim Blackburn rack and bottle cages to closer match the Trek logo color.  I might ditch the rear rack for a front Nitto but thats later down the road.  I also wanna see your Mustache converted rides so please share them if you got them.


----------



## unregistered (Feb 22, 2020)

Very nice! That is an iconic bike to modernize but you did a very nice job! 

My Bridgestone XO-1 is ~90% stock and looks a lot like your 720. I love it, super comfy.

I’d really like to find a classic 620 or 720 tourer. Had a 1998 520 back in middle/high school and I rode the wheels off of that thing!


----------



## Mr.RED (Feb 22, 2020)

I am from New England where this style ride of bike is hard to beat plus the looks you get that instant street cred.


----------



## juvela (Feb 22, 2020)

-----

LUV the colours.

bottle cages and rack appear to be anodised in brunito.

did wheel change alter shell height?  would think that for gravel grinding you would value a highish shell.

what Sachs-Huret mechs were OEM?

dost thee plan to vend or to retain them?

-----


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 23, 2020)

looks cozy as all get-out


----------



## Mr.RED (Feb 23, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> LUV the colours.
> 
> ...



The rear rack and bottle cages are not anodized but powder coated Bronze chrome to replicate an anodized finish. As for BB height after the wheel swap lets a technical question I don't have an answer for. The original Huret derailleurs on this I believe were the titanium Duopar long cage rear derailleur and a Duopar front derailleur. I never really used Huret stuff before but as a collector I know the resale value of old Huret Duopar and Jubilee derailleurs are much more valuable then NOS Shimano Deore stuff plus they just look cool. I wanted a bike I could ride road and dirt roads on I don't think I will ever do any real gravel grinding but who knows , the roads are so crappy in Massachusetts the bigger the tire the better.


----------



## juvela (Feb 23, 2020)

-----

Thank you!

Looks like a rather steep stair down to the basement door.  Reckon those hatch covers be thar for good reason...

As an aged person I notice such things...  


-----


----------



## Mr.RED (Apr 6, 2020)

So the Deore Bio crank was a spinners delight swapped back to the original Avocet triple so much better.


----------



## fatbike (May 27, 2020)

My 82 Trek 710 commuter.


----------



## sworley (Sep 27, 2020)

Well, here I am later in 2020 happy to report that I found my Trek 720. It was local and just my ideal size, color and spec. Also, an ‘85 like me! 

The delimna now is which direction to take it. Although rideable as-is (his wife wanted to keep the seat), it’s a mash up of kinda crummy parts. Not sure I want to go 100% stock but at least period correct high end stuff would be befitting. It’s my Bridgestone XO-1 (pictured above) all over again! As found:


----------

